# Coco's baby girl



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Coco kidded some time during the night. We woke up to a surprise this morning in the barn! She is a big healthy girl =)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Congats on your beautiful surprse!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

She is adorable, congrats on easy delivery.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks everybody & yes i like those "easy deliveries" ;-)


----------



## goat luver 101 (Jul 19, 2011)

Adorable! What breed is she?


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats, she sure is a cutie!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'm not sure on percentages but mostly kiko. Maybe a little boer.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

Gorgeous! The more and more i see of kikos the more I become convinced that the next goat I get will be one


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

She's so cute! Congrats!


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

BlueEyedFainters said:


> Gorgeous! The more and more i see of kikos the more I become convinced that the next goat I get will be one


We are slowly converting our herd from mostly kiko to mostly boer.


----------



## BlueEyedFainters (Aug 18, 2012)

boyd59 said:


> We are slowly converting our herd from mostly kiko to mostly boer.


Can I ask why? I know kiko/Boer crossing is common but what's your reason?

Everything I'm reading shows them as a hearty breed all around. I think they look magnificent on top of their heartiness.


----------



## boyd59 (Jan 19, 2013)

We just like the look of boer goats. That is our favorite breed. Just a personal choice


----------



## ogfabby (Jan 3, 2013)

Kikos are more hardy but don't put on the mass like boers do. The cross has a "hybrid vigor." They tend to be more parasite resistant and less maintenance than the boers but when crossed, have the thickness of the boers with a faster weight gain.


----------

